# SAS Yahoo! Messenger Index



## jaded_blonde

Does anyone else use Yahoo Messenger?


----------



## Andre

all the cool kids use aim


----------



## bk

:con to be truely cool msn is the only way to go :b


----------



## Azonic

[email protected]


----------



## spwill

will340


----------



## Sympathetic

:stu


----------



## Fake $20

*YAHOO*

MY YAHOO NAME IS PARUSNIK18

MY E-MAIL [email protected] I AM LOOKING FORWARD TO TALK TO SA'ERS AND DISCUSS ANY TOPICS...


----------



## HiApeNest

My yahoo name is HiApeNest.


----------



## juliet21

wanderinwildflwr


----------



## AdamUK

bananapeelofdoom


----------



## ikatiana

none


----------



## Keith Hidden

keith_myath


----------



## Khyle785

my yahoo is khyle785


----------



## nitarose2

nitarose2


----------



## socialanxiety38

socialanxiety38 same as my name in here. I took at least 15 minutes thinking up that name LOL.


----------



## Heather200408

heather200408

I prefer yahoo, they have better smileys!!!!! duh!!!


----------



## deus4rent

mine is [email protected]


----------



## Imdateless

kame_bard


----------



## matt5895

im matt5895. im in maine. message me if u like.


----------



## littleolme

FuturisticDreamr


----------



## hopeofheart

hopeofheart

You friendly n00bler IM buddy...


----------



## Derekgnr

derekgnr


----------



## Dreamcatcher

calico_cat82


----------



## breydonlee

[email protected]


----------



## man w/ no name

[email protected]


----------



## sesfan4life

hi ^ ^ mine is [email protected] i will chat with anyone so please message me


----------



## cluelesschickie2342

cluelesschickie2342. Always happy to receive a message from anybody^_^

always and forever clueless


----------



## Empathy

x0_empathy_0x is my yahoo name


----------



## stangladyok

My Yahoo id is mustangladyokla


----------



## Nyx

*poof*


----------



## luvtalaugh

kermitsgyrl


----------



## somethinginsidesostrong

somethinginsidesostrong22


----------



## Amande

amandamozza

would love to talk to others with SA


----------



## Kardax

I'm "kardaxdotcom" with Y! messenger. I'm always willing to talk to anyone about anything. Yes, even that. Seriously 

And, since this is one of those threads that lasts forever, don't feel discouraged to grab me even if you're looking at this post 5 years from now 

-Ryan


----------



## loridee

I'm lori7dee at !yahoo messenger.


----------



## On The Outside Looking In

fordster66,ready to talk or chat anytime


----------



## AnxiousAirman

Y!: tfs_493_sparky
ICQ: 104160977
MSN: anxiousairman
AIM: Sparky493rd

Why choose one when you can have them all? :boogie

I would recommend using Trillian. It is a free program that integrates ICQ/Y!/MSN/AOL/IRC allinto one feature. very simple!

Get it from download.com:
http://www.download.com/Trillian/3000-2150_4-10367846.html?tag=lst-0-1


----------



## daphf27

Yahoo daphf27

MSN [email protected]

AIM daphf76


----------



## Erinleigh

My Yahoo screen name is Erinleighm33 

Anyone may request to add me to their list or request a chat.


----------



## Phantastic

Hi everyone! 

Yahoo! : phan_tas_tic


----------



## gorbulas

check below, anyone is welcome to pm me


----------



## concept

ddd


----------



## mserychic

sleater_kittie


----------



## SAL

Serg8182003
Yahoo.


----------



## RayOfLight

ray_of_light285


----------



## Heather200408

heather200408

let's chat..pweaze?


----------



## elephant_girl

well ok, I got yahoo mesenger. So if your on early in the morning (which is the only time I'm on) I'm here. :stu I guess.


----------



## tiurf82

[email protected]

add me to yr list.. and if your nice, I might chat with ya :b


----------



## eddie

my yim is eddb85, you could chat with me.
:b


----------



## danielj

danielj8472

Feel free to add me. I'm always up for some talking when I'm online.


----------



## lyssado707

geminigrl87


----------



## nickthewise

laguna_zeus... always love talking to new people


----------



## [email protected]_gym

my yahoo addy is robbie_uk_20022002 bit outdated but who cares.


----------



## Janna_4

angelik1_24

Looking for some online friends to chat with.


----------



## Prism

prism_saber

Always up for a chat.


----------



## JeffreyCentex

JeffreyCentex

Any time is OK as long as I'm not marked busy..


----------



## Michael1973

Mike2513CT Here. And no, the number doesn't mean anything special.


----------



## rusalka

_svetamethyst_
I'd love to chat with someone.


----------



## greywolf_256

mk_256

feel free to message anytime


----------



## kikachuck

not that anybody would message me...

kika_chuck05


----------



## eekmd

Mine is

eekmd21403

Not that I expect anyone to message me, but i'm almost always sitting online bored out of my mind, incase anyone feels that they want to.


----------



## bloodywrist

bloody_wrist_4him :kiss


----------



## xiphopagus

xiphopagus


----------



## glittergaze

glittergaze 

I'm almost always around.


----------



## funkalicious

[email protected],feel free to add me i'll talk to anyone on here


----------



## Syanis

chmacqueen

send me a message and lets chat


----------



## paige

*add me*

mine is [email protected]

add me, i'll talk to anyone


----------



## Flanders

flanders_42

always looking for someone to talk to


----------



## rjridley

rjridley

I'm online as I post this, so say hi if you see this at 11:54 EDT October 3, 2005


----------



## Maize

[email protected]

:agree


----------



## CodeWeasel

codeweasel2000

always free to chat


----------



## Rowley

rowleyball18


----------



## Michael1973

mike2513ct -- 32/m/Connecticut


----------



## SliverWizard

Ethereal_Tiefling


----------



## Anatomica

mpdinane


----------



## StarGazingLilyGirl

I lost my other name on here.. "Juliet21" but i just thought I would update this thing in case anyone thought i deleted them off yahoo when i changed my sn.. the new one is stargazinglilygirl
\


----------



## SpesVitae

SpesVitae


----------



## Myself

[email protected]
yeah.....


----------



## xenopii

xenopii OR pepeketua_sam


----------



## James of Maine

jamesofmaine

(mail: (at) yahoo dot com)

I _very_ rarely have Messenger on, just the rare times I'm home alone for a substantial length of time (once a month at most). But feel free... leave me a message, I'll get back to you eventually, or e-mail me.


----------



## Paul

WyllisCooperFan (and no, you'd never guess who Cooper was without cheating)


----------



## whatifitstaken

...


----------



## Brittany

*Yahoo messanger*

I do! bmertos


----------



## socialanxiety38

My yahoo name is the same as my name here. socialanxiety38 

Happy New Year!


----------



## Jae Millz

BLGoz


----------



## Violette

seuleau - 29/f/Australia


----------



## laplume

[email protected]


----------



## deliman

any of ya'll can hit me up at: deliman2018


----------



## matt404

I'm matt404_1.

Feel free to IM anytime.


----------



## Ledd Bullet

thorn_in_my_side05


----------



## lyssado707

Mine changed awhile ago. Forgot to post the new one. [email protected]


----------



## mirthful

[email protected] :hide


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3

bmsma1a2b3

24/M/San Francisco


----------



## Softy785

Softy785


----------



## ktglitzygirl

ktglitzygirl


----------



## ilph

blackeyedwitch2


----------



## ccccc5225

[email protected]

_Looking forward to you._


----------



## Demerzel

..


----------



## cry_rain

dot24c


----------



## Chopkinsca

Surpise, mine is chopkinsca
Too bad I haven't appeared online for more than a year. Still too afraid to face any body who's friend list I might still be on, but aren't on mine (as I deleted all mine for certain reasons).


----------



## LoneWolf667

placeofskulls777


----------



## keem

:hide


----------



## fallenstar

nocturrn


----------



## Melusine

Chakra_Angel19


----------



## ccccc5225

[email protected]


----------



## weatherman

da_bears33


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I_shot_the_Depression


----------



## anarchist_penn

anarchist_penn


----------



## bittersweet85j

*.*


----------



## niko

..


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky

...


----------



## WhaDaHeo

*SumKungFuDude*

SumKungFuDude


----------



## cfkingfish

mercfurey2000


----------



## omuiril

[email protected]


----------



## justagirl04

I doubt anyone will wanna chat with me but I'll put it out there anywho b/c I am dreadfully bored in this florescent lit dorm room of mine. 

heatherlovespocky


----------



## sh0x

sh0x747

someone talk to me


----------



## adventurer

neo_angry_croc 

I've been trying to change it for years, but always go back to the same name


----------



## Astos

the_real_astos


----------



## Softy785

i'm at Softy785. Message me anytime!


----------



## Qolselanu

Neosquall_2ad


----------



## fictionz

mhazi2


----------



## krisml24

*re: Yahoo Messenger*

Mine is krisml24, feel free to contact me if you want to! :banana


----------



## anxt

*re: Yahoo Messenger*

Even though I'm sure it'd be nerve wracking, I wouldn't mind hearing from folks around my age- 32

c0de_munkey

:afr


----------



## SocioGirl

*re: Yahoo Messenger*

BBfan53


----------



## NONfiction

Usedprophylactic 

dont ask why.. I was young when I made that name.. lol


----------



## nubly

*re: Yahoo Messenger*

gumaro9977

feel free to add me


----------



## nubly

*re: Yahoo Messenger*

*oops, forgot i did this already*


----------



## ghostbutterflies

*re: Yahoo Messenger*

ghostbutterflies


----------



## billeh

*re: Yahoo Messenger*

billehjr if anyone wants to add

I spend most of my time on the computer, bored. :hide


----------



## outcastlonerfreak

*re: Yahoo Messenger*

[email protected]


----------



## billy

stealth_bomber83


Anyone can add me. I'd like to chat.


----------



## lonesomeboy

beefcake_89


----------



## SilentProphet

*re: Yahoo Messenger*

I'll add some of you up one of these days if you don't mind. I don't really know anybody that well yet, but if i add you i'll send a message so you know it's me. Guys or gals, i don't care. Mostly around my age, not that i have anything against younger people, it would just be easier to relate to people around my age. It'd be great tho to chat with others about SA. :hug

Or you can add me. I just made a new YIM account, this way my other with my other friends doesn't get all crazy and the two worlds collide. I usually stay invisible on that one but go available to the people i want to chat with. So the one i just made now will be for just SAS peeps and i'll keep it on available. :boogie

xprophet_silencex

^^ new name.


----------



## SilentProphet

*re: Yahoo Messenger*

Actually you guys add me if you want. I'm not gonna be adding anybody. I'd feel like i would be annoying people if i just decided to add them up out of the blue :stu


----------



## wormywyrm

*re: Yahoo Messenger*

Mine is wormywyrm

:b Please message me! I love to listen to stories in private IMs (theres just something great about knowing someone is typing something just for you and not for forums/public!) and chat about whatever.


----------



## Melissa24

lostaway815


----------



## njodis

njodis


----------



## cassieh

cassieh_sa


----------



## Aquamarine

*re: Yahoo Messenger*

aquamarinenc318


----------



## Voss

*Re: Yahoo Messenger*

greenie1277


----------



## cachegeek

*Re: Yahoo Messenger*

cachegeek


----------



## saysomething

*Re: Yahoo Messenger*

saysomething1011, anyone can message me anytime, i'd love to chat


----------



## girlleo19

*Re: Yahoo Messenger*

girlleo_19


----------



## ANCIENT

*Re: Yahoo Messenger*

....


----------



## SoleSoul

*Re: Yahoo Messenger*

solesoul3909


----------



## njodis

*Re: Yahoo Messenger*

njodis


----------



## Tallman

*Re: Yahoo Messenger*

Don't have yahoo, but would get it if anyone wanted to talk. I am in NW Florida, male, probably older than most of you. Love to talk to people in the area. Also would enjoy talking to anyone of any age or location via messenger or email. pm me if you would like to talk.


----------



## shyman1918

*Re: Yahoo Messenger*

jungleking1232000


----------



## jtb3485

*Re: Yahoo Messenger*

I just got yahoo messenger finally. My yahoo name is jtb3485. I'm not nearly as shy online as I am in real life so I can be pretty easy to chat with.


----------



## KlonopinG

*Re: Yahoo Messenger*

I have severe social anxiety, and im not kidding. I never worked and I'm on disability. I'm looking for anyone with disabling SA who doesn't work or go to school.

My yahoo ID is Klonopin_g

My AIM is Klonopin G

My MSN is [email protected]


----------



## sonya99

*Re: Yahoo Messenger*

deleted


----------



## forever_dreamer

*Re: Yahoo Messenger*

If anyone is interested just PM me and I will give you my sn.


----------



## SADone

*Re: Yahoo Messenger*

Lady_j626


----------



## ANCIENT

*Re: Yahoo Messenger*

...........


----------



## Cured

*Re: Yahoo Messenger*

:mum


----------



## Cosmin

*Re: Yahoo Messenger*

-


----------



## mardy423

*Re: Yahoo Messenger*

My yahoo is Chris_halo_boss


----------



## dullard

*Re: Yahoo Messenger*

Mine is whatareyourcoordinates

I know... I'm not very creative.


----------



## darkchildishdreams

*Re: Yahoo Messenger*

my ym is darkchildishdreams


----------



## Conquistador

*Re: Yahoo Messenger*

conquistador70420


----------



## Jeg479

*Re: Yahoo Messenger*

jglover479


----------



## spinal97

*Re: Yahoo Messenger*

dragonrage7000


----------



## Coward

*Re: Yahoo Messenger*

Yakimbo Pophallux


----------



## EmpoweredByOne

*Re: Yahoo Messenger*

Hmm seems like a lot of people use MSN, here is my yahoo id artsman303


----------



## mx3

haverhill_football


----------



## midnightslumber

*Looking to chat*

Always always looking for people to chat with, I can never get enough, lol. Prefer people around my age, I am 25 female (and from Ohio)

Yahoo sn: *twistedandscarred*


----------



## PhocusMind

i'm jeff, i'm 29 from near philly, PA feel free to chat with me... would love to chat with someone from SA.

phocusmind @ yahoo.com


----------



## TorLin

mine is below , in my signature.


----------



## SoLovelyx

deadlikeme87


----------



## cajuncat743

Mine is cajuncat743


----------



## mrs.meganbrown

mrs.meganbrown
nc


chat sometime?


----------



## shydirtbikeguy

robert_beaver2000


----------



## ready4change

I'm new around here and would like to talk to others with SA. pm me if you want my screen name. I'm a 26 year old male by the way.


----------



## LostOne

uscboyd3

Send a message if you're bored or excited or whatever.


----------



## hyacinth_dragon

i have yahoo messenger. I'm 25 f from wi. PM if interested and I'll give you my sn.


----------



## Jeg479

My yahoo is jglover479...29/m/ks hope to hear from someone


----------



## jim695

I use Yahoo IM, Skype, AIM, Windows Messenger ( MSN ), and ICQ and if anyone is interested I will gladly share my contact info with anyone in a private message. :boogie
~~~ Jim


----------



## vjay0204

i am new to this forum and suffer from sad when i was in my teens, i am 25 yrs of age

my yahoo id is [email protected]

if anyone of my age group wanna chat add me


----------



## christ~in~me

crystna85


----------



## Pure Maniak

add meeeeee im 23 m wisconsin

[email protected]

i wanna talk to Saers anyoneeeeeeeeeee


----------



## gopherinferno

I'm 19, college student, live in Arkansas.

w o o t s m a h b o o t s (no spaces)


----------



## karmakatcher

[email protected]


----------



## bsd3355

bwidger85 and I live in Kent, Ohio


I feel sorry for anyone who posted here recently because i'm probably going to IM you now...


----------



## jfk1116

if you want to talk pm me first . later


----------



## shygirl14

I use yahoo and msn, info is to the left


shy


----------



## Ronneh

Ron15x


----------



## unusual condition

I'm typically up odd hours, but PM me and I will give you my username. Would love to chat with somebody to eliminate some of my boredom.


----------



## supersoshychick

yep i use yahoo......i hate AIM and MSN, most people love it i don't. if you want my screenname just private message me


----------



## kanarazu

fluorescentswirl
talk to me!


----------



## stoney7713

stoney7713 

if anyone wants to chat


----------



## nightrain

nightrainx

Just send me a message if you want to talk 
I want some friends!


----------



## KindredSpirit

*Yahoo Messenger*

My Yahoo SN is Fordfan444 ... feel free to I.M. anytime.


----------



## fictionz

yahoo messenger and aim can both work together rite? i mean even if ur in msn i can always add you up in my yahoo messenger

mhazi2


----------



## CopadoMexicano

mavenmi6agent009 on Yahoo


----------



## polardude18

My yahoo name is xpolardude18x
Feel free to message/add me anytime. I like new friends.


----------



## IllusionalFate

illusionalfate
Anyone can add me :]


----------



## cmed

per8cent

anyone feel free to chat me up


----------



## martymoose

[email protected]

anyone is welcome to add me and say hi


----------



## anonymo

brysmith32

add me


----------



## dvod88

ncbigeric

im in NC, USA, anyone that likes feel free to add me


----------



## Benton

ferdinanpilara


----------



## cry_rain

nightpink24


----------



## Pongle

I'm on msn and yahoo and I'll talk to anyone. If you wanna chat just click the buttons to the left :yes


----------



## Patron on a ship of fools

resonatingimperfection


----------



## stoney7713

stoney7713


----------



## brattiness73

Brattiness73

Just say something like "from SAS" or something so I don't think you are a porn bot...lol


----------



## Infexxion

Mine is dalton_19934life 

I don't reject adds and I love talking to new people. Hope to get some messages!


----------



## SB13

beatlesnicole


----------



## CCS

CotySmith08


----------



## sabueed

gamelova11. feel free to add me up.


----------



## Anatomica

mpdinane ...I think I posted before a while back not sure.. but feel free to add, it'd be nice to talk to people instead of myself for a change


----------



## theCARS1979

my yahoo name is [email protected] , someone email me if they want to
my aol is [email protected], I also have [email protected].
Steve


----------



## theCARS1979

mine is [email protected]


----------



## Lasair

[email protected]


----------



## bowlingpins

[email protected]

feel free to add me


----------



## Emptyheart

[email protected]

I like talking to random people lol...


----------



## MobiusX

spawnxshadowx


----------



## ettenaej

...


----------



## EunieLuv

[email protected]


----------



## incaangelique

[email protected] is my yahoo messenger


----------



## Recipe For Disaster

ceddd99


----------



## QuietSoul

[email protected]


----------



## warriorwings

[email protected]


----------



## Leary88

[email protected]

I just got YIM after using MSN for years. Someone add me!!


----------



## MrBBB

*yahoo IM*

sleeper719


----------



## jennlynne5

Ayeseaturtles2


----------



## Infexxion

Mine is dalton_19934life

Add me, I'll accept anyone, any age, no matter where you are and I love meeting new people.


----------



## anonymid

Just click on the YM icon/button thingy. Random messages are always welcome.


----------



## shynesshellasucks

[email protected]

I'm a 20 year old hispanic male. This is actually my first time doing this. I'm willing to accept anyone. I'm usually on really late at midnight until like 2 am; sometimes I'm available at 5 or 6 am..


----------



## fabibela

*My SA story*

I got SA all due tru some sliming pills i toke that i think were made for guys only and not girls i bought them true the Web,started taking them not eating much lost a bit of weight but i noticed that my shoulders got broader after a week of taking the tablets,i kept of a week of moving in,i could hear people saying'is that a man ur is that a woman!?But the funny thing is i thought it was all in my head,n its not i heard a lot of times after that 1st time.I believe that facially my face changed,and i do see a difference,i asked my friends they say that they dont see any difference.I often hear it people saying it specially guys.I went to my GP i stopped taking the tablets after all those comment i've heard from people.Before this i was so proud of myself confident used to get conplimentes from guys girls telling me how pretty i was,and now i get looks of digust,i feel so sad alone suicidal.I told my GP if living is like this i just wanna die,she thinks its all in my head,but its not i've heard people saying it is that a HE ur a SHE.Never heard it before i started taking the tablets,i do believe that the tables had male hormones in it.Now i can't go outside my house,just to go to the shop your to my local take away,like today didnt had nothing to eat at home i much prefer going hungry then to go outside to the shops and see people i get so nervous and sad,when people laugh i think they laughing cuz of me and sometimes they are..I heard to girls in a bus saying im sure thats a man for the second time..i hardly socialise with my friends and if i do go out i have to get myself drunk before i leave the house because its the only way i can relax.I've tried to explain to my friends but they don't get it,i just wish things would go back to normal.I had a guy ask me for the 1st time in my whole life are u a man!!That says it all.My GP precribed me some anti depressents and some anxiety tablets,they are not helping at all been taking them about a month but still feel the same.I'm going to see her this Tuesday and im gona sugest she gives female hormones,i know it sounds so stupid to some of you but believe this is the last thing that i can really try,to see if it works in bringing me back to how i was..If you see pictures of me as in before and after i think u would agree.


----------



## chenna

Was that in the right thread? You might want to move it to gt more responses.

My yahoo is: sugarbelle23

Although I'm not 23 anymore, I was once, I'm now a 30 yr old woman from mid-atlantic area in the US.


----------



## VC132

yahoo: cav132

was going to sign up for MSN, but not a fan instant messengers. i already had yahoo, so...


----------



## jennlynne5

I think I already posted in this thread but oh well. I like chatting with new SA people. 

Screen name is in my signature. 

I'm 24, married, not working. At home doing nothing most of the time!


----------



## freakitty

paclarito


----------



## jtb3485

jtb3485

I really want to try making some online friends this year.


----------



## boq

I don't have yahoo, but here's my email.
[email protected]


----------



## Clint Westwood

dvincent2168 is my yahoo im name. Hit me up if you want to chat.


----------



## shifty1

i would also like to chat with others with sa my messenger id is kgwright82 add me or send a msg and tell me you are from here thanks


----------



## ValiantThor

my id is my email, why is this? how do you get a regual name and not your email


----------



## ValiantThor

got it, adamthephotographer:boogie


----------



## Jillianzarnowiec

Hi I'm Jill I'm 26 with social anxiety, I don't work and I have zero friends. I really would like to make some online friends. My ym is jillianzarnowiec


----------



## thesloth

lets chat and get to know one another.
tmwsiy (at) sbcglobal.net


----------



## Guerin

I have... three different Yahoo accounts, I think? But my primary one is *polydorases*


----------



## spaced

I would like to chat with anyone - could be a good exposure therapy and fun at the same time (a very likely combination ) , feel free to contact me anytime.

My Yahoo IM : LLemonttea


----------



## Implicate

Nikki
24
Female
Ohio

Yahoo:
ConceitedTurnip

I will talk about most anything


----------



## ethelonia

[email protected]

I'd really love to chat w/someone


----------



## Camelleone

my ym is rain.indecember


----------



## Tess4u

Bmarlene13 feel free to msg me and yea I need new friends too lol


----------



## TunaMelt89

snippitydoo from ny whooooppp whoopp


----------



## Breathing Sludge

clawbitzsky

I'm not sure where the name came from anymore  I made it up yearrsssss ago.


----------



## Merely

:sus Hello!
Miranda​Ohio​26 years old​
Yahoo name
Candied.Oblivion​
Hope to hear from someone!


----------



## ImmortalxApathy

Yahoo is all that I use pretty much for messenger. Sometimes, MSN.


----------



## FallenofTrack

user name is: beyondoverrated


----------



## sleepytime

yahoo id: colakubes


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

worth a try:

my yahoo messenger id: hairy_bear_85


----------



## pickyone

[email protected]


----------



## AliceSanKitchen

kittywhitecupcakes

(you must write in the request that your from SAS)


----------



## AK32

I have an account, but I don't use it.


----------



## Demerzel

I'm not going to school again until the summer & am bored as heck lol If u feel like joking around or talking feel free to add me. My info is on the left.


----------



## lonely metalhead

[email protected] message me anytime


----------



## sonicrainboom

sin_a_yumm


----------



## ChrissyB

Chrissy, 20 y.o., Chicago, IL / Iowa.

YIM: mszslicktastic


----------



## AT7

se7en08

message me im soooo bored


----------



## nitarose2

nitarose1983

I am trying to get in the habit of chatting with new people


----------



## Kwlgurl

popgirl2435


----------



## buklti

Fireblade1986


----------



## dielikeshatteredjewels

[email protected]

^^ No, gyousaki is not an actual word. Just let me know where you're from if you add me.


----------



## Raulz0r

raul4hh[at]yahoo[dot]com

Please let me know if you are from the forum, I get daily added by bots so I decline most invites


----------



## fire mage64

pm me for mine! XD


----------



## Paul

wylliscooperfan

(You don't have to be a fan of Mr. Cooper's excellent late-1940s radio drama series _Quiet Please_ in order to talk to me, as I'm sure nobody is. Seeking boring, uncool people only -- no world-traveling extreme sports party-going drug-taking orgy-attending live-life-in-the-fast-lane types please, just people living in the slow lane or walking or broken down on the shoulder. No age or gender requirements.)


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB

Hi, im Anita and 34 years old my yahoo addy is. shygirlbbw2002 I am very very shy.


----------



## FairleighCalm

switched to msn


----------



## FairleighCalm

Would anyone be willing to msg me on yahoo just to see if its working? It doesn't seem to be functioning!? Id is Fairleighcalm. Thanks.


----------



## Paul

^ Sent a test message.


----------



## FairleighCalm

Thanks! I might not have the right version loaded.


----------



## dearprudence

Does anyone feel like talking? 
My Y!M is: dear_prudence91


----------



## jsgt

My id is illegalpo0p and welcome any conversation or someone to play pool against.


----------



## Mithun

mine is: gmithun1987 :clap

eager to make some online friends..


----------



## 4realguy

broncosjs84


----------



## rockyraccoon

[email protected]

make sure to say you are from SAS so I no you won't be spam


----------



## Seiwa-en

Mine is lonelyblacksheep. Please put that you are a SAS menber. Thx


----------



## Warpedsanity

Mine is brothajason2003


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

[email protected]


----------



## haraya

imagicatress



Oh, and please tell me if you are from here.


----------



## Kwlgurl

i think i've posted mine on here.. but i'll post it again.

My yahoo id is popgirl2435


----------



## bailando

I am a shy guy and looking for a long term chat partner, who likes movies and music as well as me. I have a lot of movies and mp3s to share. I am from Hungary so I have access to hungarian made movies too. I like to chat about everything, this help me a lot to improve my english but we also can exchange movies, mp3s and maybe other things. Language and culture exchange are also welcome.

If you would like to chat about these stuff and you like downloading/exchanging movies and music just send me a PM with your contact. I prefer yahoo messenger however I have MSN and skype too.

My fav movies: Alien, Taxi Driver, No Country For Old Men, Leon
my fav music styles: jazz, folk, evergreen songs, electronic, generally everything what is pleasure to my ears.


----------



## shana

shae2712


----------



## secreta

s0fl4asdxx


----------



## BobtheBest

My yahoo id is bobbyj2009.


----------



## masterofsadness56

catsdominatetheworld is my ID, don't use it much.


----------



## couter68

whatifitstaken said:


> ...


 hi iam joe and in wisconsin too,


----------



## couter68

secreta said:


> s0fl4asdxx


 hi iam joe and in wisconsin usa, would be nice to chat online. [email protected]


----------



## afraid2goinpublic

*In Maine too*

I am in Waterboro, where are you at??



matt5895 said:


> im matt5895. im in maine. message me if u like.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic

*[email protected]*
*[email protected] *

*Pick one,lol I check both daily *


----------



## AidenPaul

Add me [email protected]


----------



## DJKav

*Hi*

If you are interested in talking to me on yahoo, privatre message me and we'll take it from there.


----------



## Laughy~Taffy

Add Content


----------



## nikki1995

ttrend49 mesg me anytime peeps


----------



## Lonelyunattractive

lakerz1069 on Yahoo Messenger. I never use it because I don't have anyone to talk to.


----------



## trippy

I would like to chat with fellow peeps from here guy or girl hit me up
I know someone still uses yahoo lol

trippymane55


----------



## Midnight Laces

GothicFaerieQueen


----------



## arnie

Check my profile for my AIM address. I'm not using the standard client so it would be nice if someone could send me a msg so I know that it's working.


----------



## applesauce5482

People still use Yahoo messenger?

Then I noticed this tread was made in 2004. That explains everything xD


----------



## Sandy88

*Yahoo Messenger*

Royalpurple08 .... Just looking for friends to talk to


----------



## Otherside

elkalee2194...same as here. : )
Nicd to talk to somebdy. Mesage me if you want.


----------



## TS043

thor043


----------



## Lizz

I use yahoo it's *Lizzii27*


----------



## bikrampdl

hi i m from nepal. My yahoo address is bikram_paudel54


----------



## stresses

beautifulheart1997


----------



## GerrysKid

[email protected]


----------



## Yog369

[email protected]

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## NINtastic

Yahoo: xpletiveinserted

Philly suburbs here.


----------



## SevenDays

Add me if you want to be friends and chat... [email protected]


----------



## thebluewarrior

Feel free to add me guys - [email protected]


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Add me if you want, my id is [email protected]

just cause i'm hairy and i'm like a bear and i'm born in 85


----------



## loneranger

txbro13 is mine.


----------



## Anxietyriddled

Add me names Dark_Starxxx


----------



## brewpacksox

zookeeperjessi


----------



## CeresZal

[email protected] or [email protected]

My yahoo may be weird at times..


----------



## kelizah

Offsprng_Girl

Friends only so in the box put your age and SAS.


----------



## Learn to Fly

artequalslife29


----------



## pkore1015

britmarie11


----------



## heysam

justlylone


----------



## inerameia

o_marin95


----------



## Sameer

.....................


----------



## selfinflicted

Would love some people to chat with - 

selfinflicted1987


----------



## ryan08

*ryan_enoy*

My Yahoo ID: [email protected]
Happy to chat about anything everything. Male 32 from Australia.


----------



## SA232

sunlightprism (it's an old screen name)

My photo:


----------



## giantking1355

Giantking1355


----------



## Introspect

hello, i have Yahoo.

more or less the same from the other connection topics- i would really value some contacts, i would like to be able to talk to a person now and then. i'd like to be able to discuss social anxiety, this board, experiences, and hopefully move onto some other conversations that lead onto some common ground of interest.

some common ground might be;

Films
being a Creative; Writer/Photography/Artist etc
Technology/Computers/Apple
Philosophy
a bit of Science maybe
Psychology
and even Astrology if anybody practices it or reads into it (i mean more than your average weekly horoscope) or if you're just interested.
a little Gaming maybe (iOS/PC/Mac/PlayStation)

probably more, if you're interested and think we might click as chat buddies
be sure to PM me for my details, i'd be glad to add you.

i won't explicitly put my contact info in this post because i don't want google indexing my details.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

Yes indeed !

I LOVE to chat and instant message !!!!

My Yahoo ID is:

*CZARCHAZ*

Feel free to add me and I really enjoy chatting about everything under the sun.
Thanks !!!


----------



## SunshineSam218

Update:

My user name is: BlueWeepingRose

Add me, but if you do be sure to send me a pm so I know who you are.

Thank you!


----------



## beli mawr

bolgios would be mine


----------



## The Linux Guy

N/A


----------



## CNikki

I use the app for emails but it also has messanger. Private message me for it if any of you are interested for friendly discussions and whatnot:

Nikki
Twenty
United States NJ
Some stuff on my profile here is not up to date yet. Too much hassle when one just has their phone. Feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## EminemFan

mrvegita

Anyone can add me.


----------



## greywolf359

I'm a 35 yr old male living near seattle. My id is yahoo id is chintaka221

Interests or topic starters
psychology(majored in it)
retail(work)
scifi/fantasy (love stuff like lord of the rings)
video games (mass effect, dragon age, rpgs)
shyness/social anxiety/depression
gardening/nature
the meaning of life
religion

Feeling kind of lonely so I am just looking to make some friends on here that understand what I am going through.


----------



## DarrellLicht

sg_man61


----------



## SmartCar

[email protected]

My name on there is Chilli, & say that you're from *SAS*


----------

